# Need Advise-Wrangler or Cherokee?



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Put into use this snow season a Jeep Wrangler as a backup. But love it so much we parked the diesel truck. (haven't seen a storm this year that the Jeep couldn't handle). Much faster and easier to turn and get into tight driveways.

Anyway, looking to purchase another Jeep, and park another diesel truck. Question: is the Wrangler's turning radius that much better than a Cherokee? Thought about the Cherokee for hunting, carrying more gear and after season being able to get more than one passenger in the vehicle (took the back seat out on the Wrangler for gear and balast).

The Wrangler is fabulous for plowing driveways, but not for a multi-purpose vehicle as much. Don't want to give up too much, so was thinking about the Cherokee.

Anyone out there have both?

What advise can the experts give me, Pro's and Cons'.ussmileyflag

Thanks


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I'm partial to manual transmissions. wesport

Thanks,


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Just added a Cherokee to the mix-for the very same reasons as you mention. No snow since purchase-but have taken out to drives that are tight-and is almost as good as the Wrangler. I am happy w/the 6 1/2 blade-thought about a 7 or 7 1/2-but would have greatly effected the turning radius at the base of drives.

Lookimg to put air shocks on the front-trying to hunt down #'s for shocks that will fit.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

bhmjwp;1019178 said:


> Just added a Cherokee to the mix-for the very same reasons as you mention. No snow since purchase-but have taken out to drives that are tight-and is almost as good as the Wrangler. I am happy w/the 6 1/2 blade-thought about a 7 or 7 1/2-but would have greatly effected the turning radius at the base of drives.
> 
> Lookimg to put air shocks on the front-trying to hunt down #'s for shocks that will fit.



I too have 6 1/2 blade to put on my next vehicle. It's a complete older Meyer that was hardly used. Got if from a guy that had it on a S-10 Chevy Blazer. He only did his driveway, so that part is done except for the mount. (probably will just modify the one I've got.)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use wranglers. I thought about a Cherokee, the turning radius is like 3 Ft larger. the next time you plow and back up in a tight place think "what if the jeep was like 3 Ft longer" That kept me from buying the Cherokee, and the sitting position your much more upright in the Wrangler.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

theplowmeister;1019289 said:


> I use wranglers. I thought about a Cherokee, the turning radius is like 3 Ft larger. the next time you plow and back up in a tight place think "what if the jeep was like 3 Ft longer" That kept me from buying the Cherokee, and the sitting position your much more upright in the Wrangler.


Thanks for the thoughts and I totally agree, you are right. Your comments are what my delima is all about. Love the Wranglers for plowing, but would also like to have more room and still not be too big. Cherokee seems to be a good compromise. There just doesn't seem to be a perfect all-round vehicle for everything I would like.  I guess I'm still undecided.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

All around means not good at anything, but usable at everything.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Plow with the storm


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

ajslands;1021125 said:


> Plow with the storm


 What does that mean in regards to getting a Cherokee or Wrangler?


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

theplowmeister;1021122 said:


> All around means not good at anything, but usable at everything.


Never heard of this quote. I probably wouldn't say that a Cherokee is not good at anything, as it has some outstanding qualities don't you think?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

a Compromise means, you end up with something that doesn't do anything rely exultant and you end up with something that is... poorer at everything


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

exultant scratch that... excellent


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm really digging the jeep setup. i've got a 2500hd and after only a month of advertising this past year gained a decent amount of work to the point where i was debating with commercial vs. residential...

i picked up about 30 drives (most were existing lawn/landscape accounts that were happy I finally made it into snow removal, so I was in the dilema of leaving our sub-work with the truck to tend residentials who preferred AM plows before work...(who I need to maintain strong relationships with for the year-round services!)

Every storm this past year I kept thinking "Oh, I could use another truck",, but I know if I get that 2nd truck i'm still going to want to dedicate those to commercials and salting(even subbing for commercial), rather than cutting back for the residentials...

So i've decided I need a dedicated driveway machine that I wont be tempted with commercial work!!

I'm not one to run a universal truck(driveway setup AND commercial setup), I try to use the right tool for the job in anything we do to be most efficient to minimize costs in any way we can...

would love to look into possibly compact tractors with blowers but the noise may be a problem servicing customers through the night with a blaring thrower/tractor...

mmmm... jeep keeps looking better and better


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
For whats its worth, this year I bought a Wrangler to do driveways with. I still use both of our full size Chevys on commercial work. Little Blue as we call the jeep is great for Driveways and some very small commercial we do. One downside is this jeep is a 4 cylinder/ stick and she doesn't have enough balls to stack snow real high. Now to be fair Im use to stacking snow with my 2500HD with a 8.5 Boss and that truck can do some stacking. The other issue is my man driving the jeep hasn't been in a plow truck for over 6 years, so he is learning everything again. I am more than happy with the jeep and hope to have Little Blue around for a few years doing nothing but driveways and me using her to drive around in the summer with Little Blue top down. I did upgrade the alt and all of the wiring that goes with it.

Regards Mike


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We are considering a driveway/tiny lot devoted truck. I know it's a little off topic but we're considering a short wheel base full size PU (reg cab shortbed, both Chevy and Dodge make one) hoping to carry a little more blade and avoid the underpower/underweight issues. Thinking that removing the tailgate will allow good 360 visability. Any of you ever tried this? Any thoughts?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

basher;1024084 said:


> avoid the underpower/underweight issues.


I've NEVER run out of power EVER. I run out of traction. 
I read allot where people think that 1.5 feet shorter is going to make "a good driveway rig"
if you think 1.5 feet make a difrence.... try 6 feet shorter, get a jeep for driveways and small lots. suddenly plowing is fun again and you will have more time to add more driveways.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;1024103 said:


> I've NEVER run out of power EVER. I run out of traction.
> 
> I want to stay stock. Not have to drop a 4.7 liter engine and a set of ford axles under it. While I'm sure I could build something like your monster but the cost/deprecation advantages make the bean counter say "deppreciable five year asset." We have long drives, mini estates with 1/4 mile drives off unplowed secondary roads. Had to bail a few (stock) jeeps out this past winter and am trying to avoid that.
> 
> suddenly plowing is fun again and you will have more time to add more driveways.


Not me I hate drives have always hated drives and will probably always hate drives, I will have a paid driver doing it. I've tried subbing this work out but it never works out. They need bailed out, they don't show up, they do a s(*&y job, They destroy things, they decide they want more money (the day before it snows,) their truck breaks down, their plow breaks down, you get an insurance cancellation notice, they go out of town, they run out of gas, they get stuck, They cannot plow without a beer cooler, they start doing all the neighbor's drives for chump change pocket money, are late everywhere else and lower the price of drives in the entire neighbor hood, ...... select any two above. Only doing this to satisfy a requirement of other larger/full season contracts.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Basher have you ever used a Wrangler to plow a driveway?

Guess I've been very lucky Ive had 2 subs plowing with my jeep and they have both been on time, dependable, consciences, done good work. and NOT busted up my stuff.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Look at my sig. I have been plowing for 23 years this is the only jeep that I changed the rear end on (for off roading) ALL (4) of my other jeeps have been stock. My friend who plows mansions ins a very up scale town has 4 jeeps that are stock. I add air shocks and ballast and duel batteries biger alt. 
I had a sub with an F250 that I had to pull out of snow banks. I think its the driver.

but this is the internet


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We've used both a CJ5 and CJ7 in the past, good vehicles, loved the CJ5, turn on a dime and the three speed is made for plowing drives still have one (61 CJ5) but don't want to put it to that kind of use.

I agree about drivers.

My issue isn't with people I've hired to drive my vehicles. It's with the ones wanting to sub, who have their own equipment but no work that seen to be notoriously un-reliable. They all have their own agenda and need constant baby-sitting. They start finding their own work and renege on their commitment to me. I figure I might as well not pay the extra dollars, . Be cheaper to just pay a driver $25/30 an hour and invest the money in equipment and have tighter control.

This is most certainly the Internet


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with Basher 100%. I have never had good results w/subs in their own equiptment. My best drivers have been off duty firemen-they are good about having a back up that works an opposing shift. Reliable-solid citizens. Try a stock Jeep-you will like it. 6 cyl. auto with a hardtop. With my Sno-way's I have not had to upgrade alt,ect. But, our average storm is 3 to 6". On the few 10 to 12" storms-plow with the storm.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I tried both 1993 cherokee and now have a 2004 wrangler rubicon, The cherokee worked great, no complaints, but it does have a unibody which is no frame. It takes a beating. The plow looks like its bolted to sheet metal, but it held up for a while, did have issues later that needed welding The wrangler does have a full frame In my opinion a little stronger. Either one will plow a lot of snow. Wrangler being shorter works even better the the cherokee in driveways


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ken, Did you buy the Jeep and get a yellow plow or have the plow and got the jeep to match? (Looks good in ither case)


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL, thanks, I actually bought the Yellow Jeep first. I wanted a western plow (New) and found I could not get one for the jeep they dont make one in steel. A friend with a landscaping company recommended the fisher plow. I didnt want meyers, had several of them, dont care for them. My friend was right the fisher is AWESOME, lucky for me it came in yellow, LOL


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I had so much fun with the Wrangler this year that I bought an XJ and got it set up too. It looks like we might end up with another snow, so I'll be sure to try it out and share my thoughts. Just messing around with it, I've noticed that the sound/vibration from the plow transmits through the unibody and into the cab more than a body on frame setup. Looking forward to it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

affekonig;1027084 said:


> I had so much fun with the Wrangler this year that I bought an XJ and got it set up too. It looks like we might end up with another snow, so I'll be sure to try it out and share my thoughts. Just messing around with it, I've noticed that the sound/vibration from the plow transmits through the unibody and into the cab more than a body on frame setup. Looking forward to it.


Thats because the body on a Wrangler is rubber mounted to the frame


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, I know the difference and understand why one is louder than the other. I was just mentioning that, because of the different "frames", it's louder in the Cherokee. It's something that somebody might not think about when comparing the two.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

affekonig;1027084 said:


> I had so much fun with the Wrangler this year that I bought an XJ and got it set up too. It looks like we might end up with another snow, so I'll be sure to try it out and share my thoughts. Just messing around with it, I've noticed that the sound/vibration from the plow transmits through the unibody and into the cab more than a body on frame setup. Looking forward to it.


Have you tried it out yet? and Did you like it?ussmileyflag


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

this thread makes me jealous...i want another jeep


trouble is i cant find any that are any good that arent top dollar


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I got two


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

theplowmeister;1029979 said:


> I got two


iknow you do....the one you had at Billy Adams shop that day
for the GTG was very nice...if only i could have distracted you ......:waving:


----------

